# FDA Approves Aciphex (Rabeprazole) for



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

http://www.pslgroup.com/dg/214b12.htm FDA Approves Aciphex (Rabeprazole) for Symptomatic Gastroesophageal Reflux Disease


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

Eric, Aciphex was approved in mid-1999.


----------

